# Dog's eye view of agility



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

There's a couple pretty cool videos on youtube of cameras mounted to dog heads. This one is the best I've found:





This one's pretty good too:





Neat stuff!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Seeing them do the weaves is really cool!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Agreed! ^


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wooo, neat, but couldn't watch that for very long.  As bad as watching cops on tv way back when. Loved it, but running camera man, could not handle. Weaves :crazy:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

That's great footage.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats pretty cool! my husband says no weaves though thanks


----------



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------

